# can CM9 alpha 0.5 play H264 video?



## yug520 (Jan 27, 2012)

Can CM9 alpha 0.5 play H264 video? If not, Is the next version of CM9 going to support H264 video? I have downloaded an app which allows me to download movies, and the movies can only be played on tablets that support H264 codec.


----------



## hong_anh_gau (Jan 21, 2012)

That's impossible.


----------



## suppliesidejesus (Jul 4, 2011)

1.21 JIGGAWATTS?!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

It should a long as the player you're using supports software decode. Tried mx player?


----------



## Tubbby (Jan 26, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> It should a long as the player you're using supports software decode. Tried mx player?


MX Player works for .H264 video for me, although in SW mode of course for the time being until HW decode is implemented.


----------

